# shrunken display



## innsmouthrain (Oct 30, 2010)

Greetings freebsd FreeBSD community!

I have encountered a problem that looks like this:

https://sites.google.com/site/giantmotheternal/IMG_5890.JPG?attredirects=0

so So i'm I'm not a great photographer. no No, my problem is not a blurry monitor 

what What you're actually looking at is my monitor only using less than half of it's its size. it It looks like this during the Dell boot-up screen and setup as well.

perhaps Perhaps installing and starting X would give me a bigger screen but i I want the regular ttys to work as well 

sorry Sorry if i I have missed a thread about this. it It was hard to search for!

so So what do you think?

and And thanks for your time!


----------



## innsmouthrain (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh yea. This happened when I just recently installed freebsd FreeBSD and i I remember seeing it some time before but it went away almost instantly unlike now.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2010)

Set the BIOS to "stretch display".


----------



## innsmouthrain (Oct 30, 2010)

I wish I had an option like that in my BIOS 

It's a pretty old (~2003) Dell Latitude laptop if that gives anyone a clue.

I'm sorry if I'm not specific enough, try asking me something if you know it'd help!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2010)

innsmouthrain said:
			
		

> I wish I had an option like that in my BIOS
> 
> It's a pretty old (~2003) Dell Latitude laptop if that gives anyone a clue.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm not specific enough, try asking me something if you know it'd help!



That is exactly the type of machine that had the option.  Knowing the specific model might help.  The option may be called "stretch screen" or "expand text" or something else.

Edit: Fn+F7 might do it also.


----------



## innsmouthrain (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes!
It's not in the BIOS settings. But fn+f7 actually works!

 Thank you!

(also I noticed you live in space too. thumbs up)


----------

